# Apple TV et YouTube



## pcollee (4 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai décidé hier de visionner une vidéo Youtube sur ma télé plutôt que sur le Mac. Facile, non?
D'autant plus que je suis armé d'une AppleTV 3. J'allume tout, je sélecte la Chaîne Youtube et hop j'ai accès à la liste des vidéos, recommandées, les plus vues, d'hier et de demain... Je visualise les vignettes, je choisis et... j'attends... 
J'attends toujours !
Impossible de télécharger quoi que ce soit. La petite roue dentée tourne et ne s'arrête pas. J'ai ouvert un compte You... impossible de s'y connecter. 
J'étais en WiFi, je suis passé à l'Éthernet. 
Rien n'a changé et je commence à être à court d'idées...
S'il vous est déjà arrivé quelque chose de similaire, merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.
Cordialement.
Pat.


----------



## nifex (4 Août 2014)

Tu as redémarré l'Apple TV ? Elle est à jour ? Tu as contrôlé au même moment si tu pouvais bien voir une vidéo youtube depuis ton mac (ou smartphone, tablette, pc...) pour être sûr que ce n'est pas ton opérateur qui saturait au niveau de ces connexions avec youtube ?


----------



## pcollee (4 Août 2014)

Apple TV à jour.

J'ai accès aux vignettes de toutes les vidéos, y compris celles de mon compte, mais aucune ne se charge...

J'ai donc avancé un peu... en introduisant une validation en deux étapes sur mon compte Google et en générant un mot de passe pour l'application YouTube. Ce mot de passe inscrit via l'Apple TV m'a permis d'avoir accès à mon compte et de voir les vignettes de mes vidéos. Malheureusement, cela s'arrête là. Toujours pas de chargement.
J'ai, par contre, réussi à les avoir via Plex. 
J'avais le même problème en utilisant mon réseau WiFi et Plex.
La solution m'a été fournie sur le forum de Plex grâce à ce lien:
https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/116673-no-more-youtube/?view=getnewpost

Reste à savoir pourquoi l'Apple TV refuse de charger les vidéos...


----------



## pcollee (5 Août 2014)

Bon...

L'affaire s'est réglée avec un simple redémarrage!

Problème résolu.


----------

